# Computer crashed during install of Apache2.4



## defiant1970 (Oct 23, 2014)

*H*i all,

*W*hile installing *A*pache 2.4 on to freebsd FreeBSD 10 the computer crashed and after a restart tried to do the install again. There were several errors while making files. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2014)

If the crashes happen during building there may be a hardware issue. 

In any case, a botched build could produce errors after restarting it because the previous build terminated rather abruptly. Make sure you start with a clean slate; `make clean` before starting the build again.


----------



## defiant1970 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ended up using a different system.


----------

